# Diffuser Quality



## James D (19 Nov 2013)

I recently replaced my cheap chinese diffuser with one of these because the bubbles seemed quite big, there doesn't really to be a significant difference though. I'm curious as to whether it's worth upgrading to a more expensive one (I'm looking at the TMC or Do!Aqua ones, are they basically all the same or is there a genuine difference in quality in the ceramic discs? (I really would prefer a glass one)

(I've currently got one of those Bouyo inline diffusers but that's throwing out some huge bubbles that shoot straight out of my lily pipe to the water surface.)


----------



## kirk (19 Nov 2013)

Boyu and bin go together well.  I've gone back to my dymax intank great mega fine bubbles the only thing is don't use too stiffa co2 tube or it keeps piping Of the tank and sitting on the surface. You could get round it by using a right angled co2 or air line Joiner. There's one forsake on here but you'll have to dig it up it was a while ago. I'll stick a pic up inamo.


----------



## kirk (19 Nov 2013)

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Martin in Holland (20 Nov 2013)

I know you like a glass diffuser, but just check this one out.....I've got the same one and it gives really tiny bubbles...
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.391.vIWT9m&id=6651780371


----------



## James D (20 Nov 2013)

Thanks for the answers. I need to place the diffuser in the front corner of my tank so really I want a glass one. If I could hide it a bit I would consider one of these, as it is they are too visible for my tastes!


----------



## Rob P (20 Nov 2013)

I bought a Boyu recently James, put it on the outlet and it was crap. Moved across to inlet (as it's intended) and works great  Only big bubbles coming out are the occasional filter build up letting go. First couple of days i'm staring at the tank end on wondering if there's excess debris floating about but it's just the teeny bubbles


----------



## James D (20 Nov 2013)

Cheers Rob, I'll give that a go for now, it won't cost me anything anyway. What filter do you use?


----------



## Rob P (20 Nov 2013)

It's worth a try James 

I'm using an Aquamanta EFX200 (800 lph) with some media removed at the minute. Flows bottom to top and I have just a coarse sponge in the bottom, ceramic noodles middle and at top a finer foam and wool pad. I have a purigen pouch to stick in next time I have it opened.

It's a bit disconcerting at first hearing the gas work through the filter now and then! But it's not affected operation from what I can see (flow = consistent) and it's certainly giving me much finer bubbles and better distribution of them  I've given the filter a gentle rock each night after co2 has finished just to dispel any trapped gas although not a necessity, just me and paranoia! lol

I have a new Tetratec EX1200 as well, but whether i'll set it up on the current tank or just save it for my new tank i don't know yet.


----------



## James D (20 Nov 2013)

Ah ok, I only ask because when I placed my old diffuser under my Eheim 2213 it started making a racket which I assumed was due to a build up of gas. I'm using an Ecco 200 now though so maybe it won't be so bad - at least it's got a priming handle that might help.


----------



## Gary Nelson (20 Nov 2013)

What about a nice classic ADA one?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Nov 2013)

I'm fancying one of these on the side of my tank when I get it going:

Cal Aqua Labs 13 mm Mini Inline CO2 Diffuser | The Green Machine


----------



## Rob P (20 Nov 2013)

How much!!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Nov 2013)

This tank is my last splurge before I start ramming about 70% of my weekly wage into a savings for a mortgage.

So I'm going all out


----------



## James D (20 Nov 2013)

> What about a nice classic ADA one?


 
Got a spare one I can have? 



> I'm fancying one of these on the side of my tank when I get it going:
> 
> Cal Aqua Labs 13 mm Mini Inline CO2 Diffuser | The Green Machine


 
That's a bit rich for me mate,  looks nice though.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Nov 2013)

James D said:


> Got a spare one I can have?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bit rich for me mate,  looks nice though.




I had an ADA beetle 50mm one, that goes into a corner of a tank and sold it for £25 lol


----------



## Rob P (20 Nov 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> This tank is my last splurge before I start ramming about 70% of my weekly wage into a savings for a mortgage.
> 
> So I'm going all out


 
Ah! That explains it. No mortgage, presumably no kids either.

Wait til you have those two, but in the meantime you're thinking the right way  lol


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Nov 2013)

Rob P said:


> Ah! That explains it. No mortgage, presumably no kids either.
> 
> Wait til you have those two, but in the meantime you're thinking the right way  lol



Ha both to change in the relatively near future I'm sure


----------



## Rob P (20 Nov 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Ha both to change in the relatively near future I'm sure


 
I wouldn't change it mate really. Quite a few of the extravagent toys have had to go in recent years (time and funds) and remaining hobbies take a back seat, but so worth it. Me keeping fish has only come back since having a bairn as you spend a lot more time at home/indoors and it makes sense! So not all bad


----------



## GreenNeedle (20 Nov 2013)

I never had a problem with the Boyu inline on the out take.  Think George and Zig have used them with no problems too.  Similar to the glass disc ones really  I think it's just a variable of ceramics.  The Boyu and Up inlines have a ceramic tube through them instead and the trick is to position them as close to the filter as possible so they can travel further through the water.

Of the glass ones I used to use the Rhinox 2000 from Aquatic Magic on a 125 ltr tank.  I had 2 and would swap a clean one for the irty one weekly with the other one cleaning and ready for next week.  There are 2 reasons why people use the inline rather than the in tank.  Reason 1 to have less equipment in the tank and reason 2 because it is then in the dark away from light and doesn't get an algae build up on it.  Still need cleaning periodically though.


----------



## James D (20 Nov 2013)

I appreciate the advice so far, I'll certainly try repositioning my Boyu to see what happens. I'm still leaning toward a glass one in my tank though, has anyone tried the TMC or Do!Aqua ones


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Nov 2013)

James D said:


> I appreciate the advice so far, I'll certainly try repositioning my Boyu to see what happens. I'm still leaning toward a glass one in my tank though, has anyone tried the TMC or Do!Aqua ones



TMC ones I've used have been okay.
Not used the Do!Aqua ones, but would prefer that out of the two, as I like the shape. Just be careful with that stem lol.


----------

